# MDR XB30 EX or  Sennheiser??



## vishpt (Oct 30, 2013)

I am planning to buy new earphones for my mobile Xperia z1.
I am planning on buying Sony MDR XB-30EX (Rs1553/- in Flipkart)or sennheister CX180. So please suggest if there are any other earphones that are availablefor 1.5K and worth the mint..


----------



## Bencollins (Nov 1, 2013)

vishpt said:


> I am planning to buy new earphones for my mobile Xperia z1.
> I am planning on buying Sony MDR XB-30EX (Rs1553/- in Flipkart)or sennheister CX180. So please suggest if there are any other earphones that are availablefor 1.5K and worth the mint..


stay away from MDR XB30EX. CX180 is better IMO. try getting soundmagic E10 if you can increase your budget. its selling for 1.7k @ snapdeal


----------



## josin (Nov 1, 2013)

vishpt said:


> I am planning to buy new earphones for my mobile Xperia z1.
> I am planning on buying Sony MDR XB-30EX (Rs1553/- in Flipkart)or sennheister CX180. So please suggest if there are any other earphones that are availablefor 1.5K and worth the mint..



Are you planning MDR XB-30EX to use while travelling in an open Bus/ train? Then think again. cause it creates a wind noise (so irritating) due to its peculiar shape. I have one of these and its ok for the indoors.


----------



## vishpt (Nov 1, 2013)

Bencollins said:


> stay away from MDR XB30EX. CX180 is better IMO. try getting soundmagic E10 if you can increase your budget. its selling for 1.7k @ snapdeal



thanks..... I really appreciate the suggestion..... but How are the sound magic earphones ?Are they good compared to sennheister?


----------



## vishpt (Nov 1, 2013)

josin said:


> Are you planning MDR XB-30EX to use while travelling in an open Bus/ train? Then think again. cause it creates a wind noise (so irritating) due to its peculiar shape. I have one of these and its ok for the indoors.




I think then XB-30 is not ffor me then.... I travel almost 10 days a month.... I have Philips SHE 9700 which is excellent and with noise isolation.... but the left bud loose and the magnet is hanging out... so i ahave to use it with care( No more music while sleeping )..... 

So how about Creative , Sennheister or Soundmagic aroung 1.5k?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 1, 2013)

To utilize what the Xperia Z1 has to offer sonically spend a bit more around Rs 3K for starters for a good IEM.


----------



## vishpt (Nov 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> To utilize what the Xperia Z1 has to offer sonically spend a bit more around Rs 3K for starters for a good IEM.



I would have gladly done so.... but buying the Mobile itself has made me a bit short of money... hence 1.5k


----------



## josin (Nov 3, 2013)

vishpt said:


> I would have gladly done so.... but buying the Mobile itself has made me a bit short of money... hence 1.5k



Audio Technica ATH-CKP300 this would be fine if you can extend your budget to 1800.


----------



## vishpt (Nov 4, 2013)

josin said:


> Audio Technica ATH-CKP300 this would be fine if you can extend your budget to 1800.



Sorry.... But my budget is 1600 at max...... As I mentioned before I am a bit short of money.... 

What about soundmagic PL30... Is it good? It is around 1550 in Flipkart.... Soundmagic E30 is too pricey....What is the difference between them and Sony XB30 EX?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2013)

Spend Less and get two in that case,the Cowon EM1 and the Sound Magic ES 18. Both are good and you will be covered for most kind of music.

That Sony is crap sounding so avoid them at any cost.


----------



## vishpt (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you all...... Is cowton EM1 that good? Haven't heard about it...... Is it better than Sony MDR xb30-ex?

I have been using Philips SHE9700... It was very good with my old mobile.... But I am getting disturbance at high volumes in my new mobile.....Seems it is not able to capture the full music at that volume...

Does soundmagic E10 really come for 1.7k?? It is around 1.9-2.3k anywhere......


----------



## vishpt (Nov 10, 2013)

All you guys thanks al lot....  i bought SM E10 yesterday at 1.75k .... so thank you for putting up with me..... Hope it sounds as it sounds


----------



## josin (Nov 10, 2013)

vishpt said:


> All you guys thanks al lot....  i bought SM E10 yesterday at 1.75k .... so thank you for putting up with me..... Hope it sounds as it sounds



Good Choice congrats man...hope you have good FLAC and WAVs to go along with it.


----------



## vishpt (Nov 10, 2013)

currently I am having Mp3 320kbps but yeah... I too have to upgrade with the earphones......


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 11, 2013)

Not bad as long as the source can keep up with it. It a bit forward sounding and easygoing than being analytic. Good buy over the wireless ones.


----------

